# Crazy Face Ivy



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I couldn't stop laughing the other day. Ivy decided to go crazy and run around the backyard like a nut. Here's the results.

Crazy Face!!!













































Here's one of Lux angry!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks CRAZY! lol great pictures!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol great pics.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL that first pic is priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!
i love them


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dude youre always on point with those action shots! nice dogs, nice camera.. nice posts!!

refresh my memory what kind of canon do you use?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Fink, why haven't you CHamped that bitch out yet?!?! Lookin good broski!


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

lmfaoooooooooooooooooooo hahahahahahahaha !!! 
thats awesome!! 

she looks like idk.. some fish rofl :roll:


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

great pix brotha ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wow she has turned into a georgeous girl! I LOVE your actions shots. Mr. Lux still looks amazing!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dogs are looking good!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll that face is hilarious!!
Your dogs are just simply beautiful and your shots are always a pleasure to view.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol She is such an awesome dog  Lux looking good as well.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pics EF what size lens do you take all these great pictures with?!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

GREAT PICS.....and dogs


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Great pictures! Both are looking great as always Elvis!!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG she looks great holy  it seems like she was a tiny pup just yesterday, she is growing up so well  she looks amazing


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. I'm having a back focusing issue with my 1D body. Most of those photos are soft. Here's my current photo set up. 
Canon 1D MK II
Canon 40D
Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L USM
EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM
EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM
Speedlite 580EX
Pocket Wizzards

Here's a few of my shots.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Beautiful photography. Those pictures are breathtaking.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

was that greg graffin from bad religion in one of your pics?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

incredible looking dogs...lol the first pic was funny


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> was that greg graffin from bad religion in one of your pics?


That's two funny you asked that Oz. No, Greg is not in any of those photos I posted, but I'm suppose to shoot Bad Religion next month at the House of Blue. The band photos above are Mike Ness of Social Distortion, Mike Palm of Agent Orange and the actor Shane West singing for the Germs.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> That's two funny you asked that Oz. No, Greg is not in any of those photos I posted, but I'm suppose to shoot Bad Religion next month at the House of Blue. The band photos above are Mike Ness of Social Distortion, Mike Palm of Agent Orange and the actor Shane West singing for the Germs.


Love me some Social D!! "story of my life" still goes hard!

and bad religion.. my favorite rock band. When you get those pics you should let me know I wanna see em!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Oz,
If the gig works out with Bad Religion I'll post some photo for you.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Impressive shots EF!


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

omg she's all grown up!!! She's beautiful.


----------

